# [BONDING] Balanceo de carga de  2 o más ADSL (Cerrado)

## galidor

Hola de nuevo.

Estoy buscando alguna orientación acerca de cómo aumentar el ancho de banda del que dispone la empresa mediante la contratación de varios ADSL y haciendo un balanceo de carga entre ellos.

Las soluciones que aportan los ISP para dar salida a los servicios que pretende prestar la empresa son extremadamente caras y quizá de esta manera podamos solventar el asunto sin hacer tanto gasto en estos tiempos que corren.

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

creo que esto es lo que buscas, no ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3#doc_chap6

saluetes

----------

## galidor

No, creo que no es el caso. Esa parte es la que tengo hecha en la red local para aumentar la disponibilidad de los servidores aparte de aumentar el caudal de datos pero eso sirve si las dos interfaces están conectadas a la misma red.

 *Quote:*   

> If you have two network cards going to the same network...

 

Yo buscando buscando he encontrado esto: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html

Que parece lo que necesito pero no entiendo bien lo que hace.

Gracias de todas formas.

----------

## gringo

oops, no sé porque entendi que estaban conectadas a la misma red ... leyendo un poco por encima el enlace que pegas entiendo que simplemente juega con la tabla de las rutas por defecto pero nunca me he visto en esta situación la verdad.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## galidor

Me da la impresión que lo único que hace es ir encaminando los paquetes que llegan a la pila de salida conforme van llegando. Uno por una y el siguiente por la otra con lo que ganaría en caño de subida que es lo que más me interesa pero que alguien me confirme que esto funciona como sospecho por favor.

----------

## inconexo

Hola!

Una de las tareas que tengo entre manos es montar un QoS en los routers linux de mi empresa, para priorizar trafico (en particular, la VoIP)

Las herramientas para hacerlo son las mismas que las que necesitas para balancear trafico: iptables, iproute2,... y mucha paciencia (sobre todo los que no venimos del mundo CISCO)

La mejor guia es Linux Advanced Routing & Traffic Control HOWTO, en particular el capitulo: http://lartc.org/lartc.html#AEN298. No he encontado mucha mas documentacion de este tema, pero creo que debe ser suficiente para tus propositos

Como bien dices, con el precio que tienen hoy en dia las conexiones de las operadoras a nivel empresarial, es mejor buscar unos cuantos ADSL baratitos (al menos en Europa). Si necesitas varias tarjetas de red, puedes hacerte con alguna de estas Intel: http://www.intel.com/products/server/adapters/pro1000gt-quadport/pro1000gt-quadport-overview.htm (ñam ñam)

Un saludo!

----------

## Coghan

Hace tiempo me estuve documentando para implementar esto mismo, pero al final los jefes decidieron quedarse con un solo acceso y me quedé con las ganas de probar.

Este documento es antiguo pero debe valer la teoría aún. Habrá que adaptarlo para los archivos de configuración de gentoo.

http://www.terra.es/personal3/fistror/linux/Balanceo_adsl_v1.1.pdf

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En su momento hace un tiempo seguí la misma guía que propone inconexo como base para unir una conexion ADSL con una de cablemodem... Uno de los quebraderos de cabeza mas grande que me haya autoimpuesto.

Si vale mi consejo: Imprimir todo el documento, armarte de lapiz y papel y bosquejar los filtros clasificadores y disciplinas de encolado de paquetes que te gustaría implementar antes de ponerte manos a la obra. Una vez inmerso en todo ese enredo si no lo ves dibujado no hay forma de entenderlo  :Very Happy: 

Al tratarse de adsl y cable modem tuve algunos inconvenientes por culpa de las diferencias en el valor de la MTU entre una conexión y la otra, trata de homogeneizar los enlaces y el hardware de ser posible así te evitas problemas de esta índole.

Con solo dos conexiones me volví loco. Si vas a usar mas de dos, que te sea leve, jeje.

Salud!

----------

## galidor

Vaya, gracias por toda la información que habeis proporcionado. Creo que ya tengo material sobre el que trabajar ahora como bien decís toca armarse de paciencia para ir haciendo las cosas poco a poco.

Inodoro_Pereyra, mi intención es contratar dos ADSL convencionales de telefónica que es quien nos provee en la empresa ya que el cable no llega hasta aquí. Espero que eso me ahorre los quebraderos de cabeza de los que hablas.

Se me suscitan algunas dudas antes de empezar a leer.

¿Se duplicarán anchos de banda de subida y bajada o sólo el de subida?

¿Cuando se establezca una conexión desde el exterior debera hacerse a una de las dos líneas y por tanto no aprovechará el balanceo de carga?

Gracias a todos.

----------

## pcmaster

Las dos conexiones ADSL tendrán IPs públicas direrentes, por tanto cuando alguien se conecte a una de ellas desde Internet, obviamente no aprovechará el bonding. Pero puedes hacer que cada IP atienda unos servicios diferentes.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *galidor wrote:*   

> ¿Se duplicarán anchos de banda de subida y bajada o sólo el de subida?

 

Si y no, depende de que se entienda por duplicar. Las desiciones de ruteo las toma el kernel en función de lo que se le haya especificado.

Si contratas dos ADSL de 3mbps/1mbps de bajada/subida c/u, y por uno sacas voz y por el otro datos (por ejemplo) y se da el caso de que ambas conexiones estén trabajando al 100% de su capacidad en un momento pico podria decirse que dispones de 6mbps/2mbps en total pero en realidad ni voz ni datos superarán nunca los 3mbps/1mbps.

Depende del algoritmo elegido para usar QoS y los tipos de servicio y prioridades se puede lograr en algunos casos puntuales los 6mbps/2mbps reales. Por ejemplo, al priorizar el tráfico con SFQ en dos colas, enrutar cada cola por un enlace distinto y usar algún gestor de descarga que tenga la capacidad de abrir dos conexiones contra el mismo servidor FTP para un solo archivo (net-misc/axel, por ejemplo) y siempre y cuando el servidor tenga habilitado resume, entonces tu ancho de banda total para la descarga de ese archivo será de 6mbps, 768Kbps.

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Buscando otra cosa me he topado con esto, aquí lo dejo por si interesa:

http://www.busindre.com/varios-interfaces-conectados-a-un-adsl-load-balancing/

Saludos.

----------

## cpasoft

Realmente no puedes hacer un bounding 100% real con dos líneas ADSL, debido a que no puedes modificar la tabla de rutas una vez superada la ADSL. Por tanto, una petición que se haga por la ADSL1 (por poner un ejemplo) deberá volver inexorablemente también por la ADSL1, aunque esta esté congestionada en ese momento dado.

En un antiquísimo proyecto donde me encontré un caso similar (se trataba de un pequeño cybercafé), finalmente decidimos equilibrar el ancho de banda de las ADSL por servicios... esto es, la ADSL1 se dedicó básicamente a navegación web y videoconferencia (que es lo que se quería priorizar), mientras que la ADSL2 se dedicó a juegos.

Cuando no se quieren priorizar por servicios concretos, se suele usar una especie de RoundRobin para aprovechar en la medida las dos ADSL y que ninguna de las dos quede sin usarse, pero este algoritmo tan "trivial" tiene el problema que te he comentado antes... si una petición pequeña se traduce en una respuesta grande, dicha respuesta vendrá SIEMPRE por la ADSL con la que se hace la petición, con lo que podría llegar a colapsar dicha línea mientras que la otra queda vacante...

Conforme vayas avanzado, estaría bien que fueras comentando tu experiencias...   :Smile: 

----------

## galidor

Gracias por toda la información. Cierro el tema porque ya he obtenido la info que necesitaba.

De nuevo gracias por las aportaciones.

----------

